# Bit breaks during SJ round



## Equi (23 July 2019)

Not quite the way you want a round to go! Man overboard!!! (foghorn noise)


----------



## AFB (24 July 2019)

I'd read about this but not seen the footage, eek!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2019)

AFB said:



			I'd read about this but not seen the footage, eek!
		
Click to expand...

Same!  I saw the pic on facebook with lots of people commenting to say if he was a "proper horseman" he wouldn't have needed to jump off but should have ridden from his seat and legs!  Lol!  yeah Ok then   Looked a bit sore getting up, ouch.


----------



## dixie (24 July 2019)

Very scarey.
I had this once but it was at 2ft 3" !!  I was cantering towards the first jump indoors and the bit snapped.  It was the horses first show and he was an ex-racer!  Luckily he pulled up fairly quickly, especially in view that he had bolted on the moor the previous weekend.  That was one of those plastic peanut type bits, which I've never used again.


----------



## ester (24 July 2019)

Ah I had only seen the pictures not the video. There is a definite contrast with how the reiner dealt with his bridle breaking last year . You can skip to 1min 45


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2019)

I remember that other video. Very impressive...Not really a fair comparison though!


----------



## ester (24 July 2019)

no, I think a western saddle might have been helpful. I imagine harder to chuck yourself off one too.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2019)

ester said:



			no, I think a western saddle might have been helpful. I imagine harder to chuck yourself off one too.
		
Click to expand...

well that, and no enormous obstacles


----------



## joosie (24 July 2019)

The comments about how / why he should have stayed on really wound me up. He could have been seriously hurt if he hadn't jumped off, that horse was NOT going to come back to him no matter what he did with his legs or seat. The armchair critics say some seriously dumb things sometimes!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2019)

it was already locked onto the fence where it all fell apart, so he had no chance of rescuing that jump really, and the horse just seemed intent on running away after that so he could have been very seriously hurt if he'd stayed on. one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't things, I reckon.


----------



## ester (24 July 2019)

milliepops said:



			well that, and no enormous obstacles 

Click to expand...

he didn't need to carry on jumping though he just needed to stop!


----------



## Honeylight (25 July 2019)

It looked like a double bridle to me, and the tack failed rather than the bit.


----------



## ester (25 July 2019)

there's photos, it was the bit (pelham) that broke. You can see the end of it here






https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/showjumper-philipp-weishaupt-bit-breaks-aachen-692254


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 July 2019)

Wow, it takes guts to dismount in those circumstances.  There's a similar kind of video of a Hong Kong jockey on a very hyped up horse who has to throw himself off as the bridle comes apart in his hands.
It once happened to me. Bit broke out on an 8 mile hack. Embarrassingly, I didn't notice until I got back to the yard. I was riding the family cob that I once fell asleep on for early a mile.


----------



## Mule (25 July 2019)

He sat it nicely. His dismount was also pretty athletic


----------



## Rusty Rider (25 July 2019)

He got off pretty casually... I donâ€™t think my first reflex would have been to get my leg over the neck! More like stirrups off, drop, roll and hope for the best ðŸ˜…


----------



## Bob notacob (26 July 2019)

I had a bit break out hunting just as they were about to move off from  lane into open fields . I shouted "hold hard" but it seems that the entire field thought this was some kind of hunting gibberish meaning get out of my way ,cant you see that my galloping horse is on an important mission. We carved a path through the entire field and were only saved because the master , an old friend of many years ,decided to wait to see what on earth I was in such a hurry about.  PS you cannot stop an Irish Draught by trying to strangle it with the martingale . They just get a bit peeved and go faster.


----------



## tankgirl1 (27 July 2019)

This has just reminded me that my first teacher always made me go out with a lead rein on the saddle and bailing twine in my pocket


----------



## Teajack (27 July 2019)

dogatemysalad said:



			Wow, it takes guts to dismount in those circumstances.  There's a similar kind of video of a Hong Kong jockey on a very hyped up horse who has to throw himself off as the bridle comes apart in his hands.
It once happened to me. Bit broke out on an 8 mile hack. Embarrassingly, I didn't notice until I got back to the yard. I was riding the family cob that I once fell asleep on for early a mile.
		
Click to expand...

That's my kinda horse :-D


----------



## Gloi (27 July 2019)

Teajack said:



			That's my kinda horse :-D
		
Click to expand...

Yes. The bit broke on my first pony when I was trying to stop him putting his head down to eat


----------

